# Skylake Gaming PC ~1200€



## CaitSith77 (20. Februar 2016)

*Skylake Gaming PC ~1200€*

Moin alle Zusammen,


ich wollte mir mal einen neuen Gaming PC zulegen und bräuchte ein paar abschließende Ratschläge bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge. Also, Ziel wäre es alle neuen/kommenden Spiele so gut wie möglich zu spielen. Dabei würde ich gerne nicht mehr als 1200€ ausgeben. 
Als kleine Warnung, viel Ahnung habe ich nicht wirklich. 


Habe mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht und das wäre so mein Vorschlag:






1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700)
1 x G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15D-16GNT)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H170-D3HP
1 x Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (SCBSK-2100)
1 x Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W)
1 x Corsair RMx Series  RM550x  550W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020090-EU)


Was sagt ihr zum MB? Ich kenne mich mit Mainboards so gut wie gar nicht aus und weiß daher auch nicht wirklich auf was da genau geachtet werden sollte. 


Ich wollte mir eventuell auch eine Soundkarte und einen neuen Monitor zulegen, habt ihr da eventuell Empfehlungen ? Beim Monitor dachte ich eventuell an diesen hier: 


Acer XF240Hbmjdpr 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


144 Hz wäre da schon echt cool, würde aber, wenn möglich, nicht die 300€ Grenze überschreiten. 


Bei der Soundkarte habe ich keine wirklich große Ahnung. 


Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2016)

Das passt alles gut zusammen, aber ein paar Gedanken:

- der i7-6700 ist kaum schneller als der Haswell i7-4770, und der wiederum ist fast identisch zum Xeon E3-1231 v3 - letzterer hat lediglich keine eigene Grafikeinheit und beim Turbo nicht merkbare 0,1GHz weniger Takt. Vorteil: der Xeon kostet nur 260€. Und der wird von der Leistung her also kaum weniger lang "halten" als der i7-6700. Und der i7 mal "zu wenig" ist, wird es sicher eh schon einen ganz neuen Sockel geben, so dass du auch nicht sagen kannst "mit Skylake brauch ich kein neues Board, wenn ich mal die CPU aufrüste". Der i7-6700 und auch der Xeon werden nämlich sicher 4-5 Jahre für Games reichen, du wirst nur die Graka zwischendurch 1-2 mal wechseln, damit du wieder hohe Details spielen kannst. Du brauchst dann halt ein Sockel 1151-Board und DDR3-RAM 

- das Gehäuse gibt es auch günstiger ohne Fenster. Oder WILLST du mit Fenster? Wenn ja: warum nicht etwas "schöneres" RAM?  

- der Kühler ist für sehr kleine Gehäuse gedacht und daher flach. Kauf lieber einen "Tower"-Kühler, zB den Alpenföhn Brocken ECO, Scythe Kotetsu, Arctic Freezer i32, Cooler Master Hyper 412s ...  

- Mainboard: kannst du nehmen

- Monitor sieht gut aus

- Soundkarte: hast du denn auch gute Boxen / Kopfhörer?


----------



## CaitSith77 (21. Februar 2016)

- Ich dachte wenn man schon so 1200€ ausgeben will, ist die neuere Plattform ganz sinnvoll. Überlege mir jedoch lieber den 6600 zu kaufen, da die Meinungen eines i7 durch recht auseinander gehen (wenn es ums Gaming geht).

-Fenster wäre eigentlich ganz "lustig", daher habe ich das Gehäuse gewählt. Gibt es einen "schöneren" RAM den du empfehlen kannst? 

- Ich habe momentan die Arrayund eine veraltet HiFi Anlage, die kaum der Rede Wert ist. 

Mal allgemein, habe auch irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es beim Gaming sinnvoller ist sich ein z-Board zu schnappen und schnelleren RAM (auch wenn man nicht übertakten will),  was ist deine Meinung dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2016)

CaitSith77 schrieb:


> - Ich dachte wenn man schon so 1200€ ausgeben will, ist die neuere Plattform ganz sinnvoll. Überlege mir jedoch lieber den 6600 zu kaufen, da die Meinungen eines i7 durch recht auseinander gehen (wenn es ums Gaming geht).


 der 6700 ist halt "zukunftssicherer", da er 8 Threads beherrscht. Dafür kostet der dann mehr,.



> -Fenster wäre eigentlich ganz "lustig", daher habe ich das Gehäuse gewählt. Gibt es einen "schöneren" RAM den du empfehlen kannst?


  also, zB der G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15D-16GRR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL14-14-14 (HX421C14FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  letzteren bekommst du glaub ich auch in rot, blau und weiß.



> - Ich habe momentan die *Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Kopfhörer*
> 
> und eine veraltet HiFi Anlage, die kaum der Rede Wert ist.


  die Kopfhörer hätten durchaus eine gute Karte verdient, allein weil die sehr hochohmig sind und normale Karten/onboardsound da was zu schwach sein können. Aber was wäre es Dir wert?




> Mal allgemein, habe auch irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es beim Gaming sinnvoller ist sich ein z-Board zu schnappen und schnelleren RAM (auch wenn man nicht übertakten will),  was ist deine Meinung dazu?


  schwer zu sagen. RAM bringt bei Skylake ein wenig was, aber ob es denn den Aufpreis wert ist?


----------



## CaitSith77 (21. Februar 2016)

Wollte jetzt nicht über 100€ für die Soundkarte ausgeben, bin aber auch recht unerfahren was Soundkarten angeht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2016)

CaitSith77 schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt nicht über 100€ für die Soundkarte ausgeben, bin aber auch recht unerfahren was Soundkarten angeht.


 Es gibt da gute USB-Amps extra für Kopfhörer, aber ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus...   aber diese Asus hier hat zB einen extra starken Kopfhörerausgang und ist auch mehr auf Klang als auf Spielereien ausgelegt Asus Strix Soar interne Gaming Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Oder schließt du die Kopfhörer eh an der Anlage an?


----------



## CaitSith77 (21. Februar 2016)

Momentan schließe ich die Anlage dazwischen, da mein Laptop nicht genug Saft hat. Sollte eigentlich nur Übergangsweise sein und daher auch die Soundkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2016)

CaitSith77 schrieb:


> Momentan schließe ich die Anlage dazwischen, da mein Laptop nicht genug Saft hat. Sollte eigentlich nur Übergangsweise sein und daher auch die Soundkarte.


 dann könntest du die nehmen, aber schau mal, warum die eine so RELATIV schlechte Wertung hat - oft sind es nur Meckerfritzen, und in Wahrheit sind >90% zufrieden, aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## CaitSith77 (23. Februar 2016)

So habe mir noch mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen (wollte jetzt keinen neuen thread erstellen) und habe gemerkt, dass zwischen dem 6700 und dem Xeon wirklich so gut wie kein unterschied herrscht (abgesehen von den 15 W unterschied). Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass beim Skylake generell RAM um einiges schneller ist als beim Haswell. Weißt du (eventuell aus Erfahrung) ob die Geschwindigkeit des RAMs von 1600 auf 2000+ einen wesentlichen Unterschied macht?


----------



## Alisis1990 (24. Februar 2016)

Der Unterschied ist wenn überhaupt  nur minimal.
Also messbar aber in geringen Bereichen.

Bei skylake gibt es auch Mainboards die den ddr3 (1600) noch unterstützen. DIESE Kombination (skylake und ddr3) soll aber langsam sein und macht auch keinen sinn.

Was ich sagen will:
Wenn du skylake kaufst (i7 6700 oder i5 6600) dann nimm auf jedenfall ddr4 mit.

Nimmst du den Xeon (definitiv sein Geld wert) ist es fast egal wie schnell der RAM läuft. Solange du mit dem Rechner spielen willst und dir egal ist wie schnell dein RAM ist wirst du niemals einen unterschied merken.


Edit: Übrigens ein Grund warum ich mich für meinen Skylake i7 6700k entschieden habe War ddr4. Ddr3 wird in Zukunft wahrscheinlich deutlich teurer (wie wir es bei ddr2 ja auch beobachten konnten). Falls du in Zukunft also mal RAM nachrüsten willst oder dir nen Riegel kaputt geht (ist aber relativ unwahrscheinlich) dann kann das teuer werden. 
Deck dich also mit genug RAM ein wenn du dich für den Xeon entscheidest


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2016)

Das mit dem RAM ist so eine Sache. Nur WEIL es DDR4 ist, ist es nicht schneller - das sieht man eben am Vergleich Xeon DDR3 vs i7-6700 DDR4. Aber DDR4 soll, wenn man den Takt auch ausnutzt, bei Skylake in einigen Anwendungen und Games durchaus was bringen, also mehr als nur nicht merkbare 1-2%...  ob du nun WEGEN des RAMs dann Skylake nehmen solltest, das kann ich echt nicht sagen.  WENN, dann aber maximal 3000-3200 Mhz, denn drüber wird der Aufpreis einfach zu hoch. Und das Board muss es auch unterstützen, auch das kann bei der Anschaffung eine Rolle spielen. Das billigste Board, was RAM mit mehr als den Standard-2133MHz verarbeiten kann, kostet halt dann schon direkt 100€. Für den Xeon kannst du aber auch ein 60-80€-Board nehmen.


----------



## CaitSith77 (25. Februar 2016)

Habe mir jetzt noch mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und hätte noch mal ein paar allerletzte Fragen. Würde nun zu dieser Zusammenstellung greifen:



1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700)
1 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL14-14-14 (HX421C14FBK2/16)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x Arctic Freezer i32 (ACFRE00004A)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)


Da ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung habe, wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden MBs? Ich sehe da jetzt nichts Offensichtlichkeit (aber wie schon gesagt, mein Wissen ist recht begrenzt).


0 x Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P
1 x ASRock B150M Pro4 (90-MXGZM0-A0UAYZ)


Habe noch ein wenig durch die Gehäuse Kategorie geschaut und würde ganz gerne mal wissen ob zwischen diesen beiden Gehäusen eigentlich ein großer Unterschied (abgesehen von der Optik herrscht? 


1 x Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W)
1 x NZXT Source 340 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-S340W-B1)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2016)

Das ist an sich egal, was du da genau nimmst. Ich persönlich finde das Gigabyte etwa bieder und würde eher das ASRock nehmen, da es auffälliger ist und die Gehäuse ja das Board ja gut präsentieren.


----------

